# Convert 220v cooktop feed to 110v sub-panel?



## Dave928 (Aug 5, 2010)

my kitchen originally had 2 220v 3-wire feeds (6 GA), one 30A for an oven and a 50a for a counter mounted cooktop. the oven was replaced with a standard kitchen range (cooktop + oven), and the counter cooktop removed.  so i have a 50A 220v circuit sitting there doing nothing (breaker open at panel).

i want to install a 110v sub-panel for my dedicated theater room which is right below the kitchen.  

since it's 3 wire (2 black insulated + bare ground), can i create a 110v sub-panel feed by replacing the 2-pole 50A breaker with a single pole 50A breaker at the main, use 1 insulated conductor for hot, the other insulated conductor for neutral and keep the bare wire for ground if i mark or label the neutral wire at both ends?  say if i wrapped with with white tape? i know it will work, but would that be per code?  

i do know i can't keep it a 220v at the sub, as i'd need 4-wire for that and can't connect the neutral and ground at the sub.


----------



## kok328 (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't think I've ever seen a single buss breaker panel and you might stand the chance of loading up (amps) whichever side of the main that the new single pole 50A breaker is attached to.  Although, you could use a sub-panel and only load the side that you are feeding.  There might be restrictions on the distance/location of a sub from main.
Rule of thumb is, if it doesn't sound or look right, chances are pretty good it's not code.
I'd be interested in what others have to say here.


----------



## JoeD (Aug 6, 2010)

The two bus bars can be jumped to make all the breakers active. Otherwise only every other breaker on each side would work.
The only possible code issue is the remarking of a wire to white. That is only permitted for wires over #6.


----------

